

Anatomy of a Rumor: The Story Behind Chief Justice John Roberts's 'Retirement' - rmorrison
http://abovethelaw.com/2010/03/the_backstory_of_the_john_roberts_retirement_rumor.php

======
rmorrison
This is interesting because it shows how fast a rumor can take hold on the
internet nowadays. A law professor jokes about something in class, and in less
than an hour it's on several major news sites.

Now if only I could make my product's PR so compelling = )

~~~
vaporstun
Indeed. I think this also goes to show the low standard of quality of many
news sources. The fact that something so preposterous could spread at all
without any verification is expected from the masses, but when news sources
start mentioning them and fail to issue a formal retraction, instead
sidestepping the issue, it should cause them to lose a lot of credibility.
Unfortunately, in this day and age, many people would rather go to Twitter
than to some reputable source for such news and that says a lot in itself.

------
gruseom
Anyone, especially anyone in the legal field, would have to be gullible to
believe that Roberts will retire any time in the next 20 years. Longevity on
the court is one reason he was put there.

